# Wanted: Orlando 2BR 9/2-9/9



## Lauren81M (Jul 19, 2017)

We prefer Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but would also take any of the following (in order of preference):

Sheraton Vistana Villages
Marriott Harbour Lake
Marriott Royal/Sable/Imperial Palms
Sheraton Vistana Resort
HGVC at Sea World or at Tuscany
Diamond's Grand Beach
Diamond's Grande Villas

Thank you very much!


----------



## talsal (Jul 22, 2017)

Westgate Bluetree Resort


----------



## Lauren81M (Jul 22, 2017)

talsal said:


> Westgate Bluetree Resort


We're not interested in Westgate right now, but I'll let you know if anything changes. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## talsal (Jul 22, 2017)

Lauren81M said:


> We're not interested in Westgate right now, but I'll let you know if anything changes. Thanks for the offer!


Sure no problem


----------



## Renzo (Jul 24, 2017)

Lauren81M said:


> We prefer Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but would also take any of the following (in order of preference):
> 
> Sheraton Vistana Villages
> Marriott Harbour Lake
> ...


Town center 
Cypress pointe 3 bedrooms 
Mystic dunes
Liki tiki


----------



## Renzo (Jul 24, 2017)

Lauren81M said:


> We prefer Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but would also take any of the following (in order of preference):
> 
> Sheraton Vistana Villages
> Marriott Harbour Lake
> ...


I actually found vistana villages for your dates. Let me know. Ty


----------



## Lauren81M (Jul 31, 2017)

Still looking. I'm being a bit picky right now since I still have a little time. Holding out for Bonnet Creek, or a super great deal at Vistana Villages. Found a 2 BR at Vistana Resort for less than $500, but since it's not one of our favorites, we're waiting for a good offer on one of the other two for now.  Thanks!


----------



## Renzo (Aug 1, 2017)

Lauren81M said:


> Still looking. I'm being a bit picky right now since I still have a little time. Holding out for Bonnet Creek, or a super great deal at Vistana Villages. Found a 2 BR at Vistana Resort for less than $500, but since it's not one of our favorites, we're waiting for a good offer on one of the other two for now.  Thanks!


Np. Let me know if u don't find anything


----------



## Lauren81M (Aug 2, 2017)

Rented Vistana Villages from a TUG member for less than $700. Thanks everybody!


----------

